# Is the robot apocalypse beginning?



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Time to start programming robots with the 3 laws, before it's too late.

http://time.com/3944181/robot-kills-man-volkswagen-plant/


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Mmmm, to late.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Prosecutors are still deciding whether to bring charges and whom they would pursue."

That brings to mind the lines from the movie "I, Robot" about how technically a robot can't be charged with murder since murder is defined as one human being killing another.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I normally turn stuff off when I work on it.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Robopocalypse

Good Scifi on that.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Bone Dancer said:


> I normally turn stuff off when I work on it.


I put this in a quote and was having a laugh at the comment - and then reality stepped in. Thanks for the laugh BD. Miss you!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> "...about how technically a robot can't be charged with murder since murder is defined as one human being killing another.


Change the definition.

"Computer" used to be defined as a person who computes or makes calculations.

I guess you could still use the term that way but people might think you're calling yourself a computer/robot.


----------

